
Where Did Colleges Go Wrong? - mpweiher
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/nation-wimps/201510/where-did-colleges-go-wrong
======
tdb7893
I just graduated college and what seems to be the problem among my peers
wasn't that they were coddled too much but that they were facing the prospect
of spending years of their life and tens of thousands of dollars and still not
getting a job. If hard work guaranteed a job after college there wouldn't be
this wave of anxiety. I know some people who worked super hard on college but
still don't have a job after they graduate and if the older generations had to
meet strict metrics or be unemployed they would've been stressed, too.

